# The MI/OH Area



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

He sounds like a great dog! Click here


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwwwww ....too bad I cant have him...He needs to be the only one....Someone help .....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

He'll be okay. he's with a toy breed rescue so he'll stay safely with his foster until the perfect home comes along.

It's the ones in the shelters that I worry about. Did you see my update in the puppy mill section on the Maltese seized from the mill in LA? They were never put into rescue and are just being offered through the local SPCA. With all the baggage and special needs mill dogs come with, I hate to think who they'll end up with.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awwwww BISCUIT! Such a cute name. He does sound so perfect!


----------



## Schatzi (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 27 2005, 03:55 PM
> *He'll be okay. he's with a toy breed rescue so he'll stay safely with his foster until the perfect home comes along.
> 
> It's the ones in the shelters that I worry about. Did you see my update in the puppy mill section on the Maltese seized from the mill in LA? They were never put into rescue and are just being offered through the local SPCA. With all the baggage and special needs mill dogs come with, I hate to think who they'll end up with.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31957*


[/QUOTE]

Its awfull, I wish I lived closer,,, but here in Mi the toy breeds go really fast in our local shelter's. And really most of the time the Shelter's dont really check out the People. So, noone really knows what happends to them.

I check in on 2 shelters,,,just too see wether there is any of them needing resue, but all there is , is the big ones. I have my Name on their list tho if there is a pup/dog in the toy breed that needs rescue before its time its up I will be called for emergency foster/take out.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That's what worries me. The SPCA will check vet and personal references, but because of the volume of animals they place, they can't be as picky as private rescues who do home visits and make sure that the personality of the dog is a perfect match for it's new home.

Puppy mill dogs have such special needs, like having another dog in the household, plus can have so many behaviorial issues like poop eating and spinning that need to be worked on, they are not for first time Maltese onwers. With a private rescue, the adoptive family can get ongoing support.

I just worry that well intentioned people will adopt these poor souls, but not be equipped to deal with the emotional baggage they come with.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe someone should get in touch with that shelter and tell them to refer any adopters of Maltese to Spoiled Maltese so we can help out with these issues?

Anyone in that area on the forum?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I will send an email!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, poor baby!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Jan 28 2005, 11:13 AM
> *Maybe someone should get in touch with that shelter and tell them to refer any adopters of Maltese to Spoiled Maltese so we can help out with these issues?
> 
> Anyone in that area on the forum?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=32073*


[/QUOTE]

Do any of the Hollybelle fosters/adopters still post here? They would be a wonderful resource.

I don't know if anyone else here is qualified to give advice on rehabbing a former mill dog. That's why it would be so much better if the dogs had gotten into a private rescue experienced with mill dogs like Northcentral Maltese Rescue. I'm just afraid that adopters will not realize that they are getting in way over their heads by adopting a former puppy mill dog and the dogs will end up back at the shelter and passed from home to home which will only damage them more emotionally. I also seriously doubt that adoptees will be told of the potential for huge vet bills in the future which should be factored into their decision to adopt.


----------

